# Will they hump?



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

can someone tell me the sex of this pink con, i know of course the black con is a female, these 2 fight alot, they were lip locking during this pic.










or here if you can't see the pic
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/298178143


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

pretty fish you have there I couldn't tell you though sorry.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe they're flirting..


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

They're both females, if you want a male try one without the red/orange coloring on their bellies.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Good to know


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yep unexchange is right males dont have any colour on the belly both females
dixon


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

IMHO, the pink con is a male.


----------

